# Medicaid Approved Modifiers



## BMCS-mjgriffith

Hello,

Our office, which is located in Ohio, codes physician services for multiple states and recently we keep receiving conflicting information regarding the proper usage of Medicaid approved modifiers.  We're being told that certain modifiers are not valid and the offices can't seem to supply us with documentation stating which modifiers are valid and which are not valid.

If there is anyone who codes for Medicaid services within the following listed states, can you please contact me with information on how to get an updated list of Medicaid Allowed/Approved Modifiers.  Our employer needs documentation that either verifies or denies what we're being told.

We currently code for Medicaid services in the following states:

California
Georgia
Maryland
Mississippi
Nevada
New Jersey
New York
North Carolina
Tennessee
Texas
Virginia
Washington 


Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.  My contact information is listed below.

Thank You,

MJ Griffith, CPC
e-mail:  griffithebs@gmail.com


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Below is the link for *NC* Medicaid modifiers.  It was issued 1999 but it is still applicable to present day.  

http://www.dhhs.state.nc.us/dma/bulletin/pdfbulletin/0499spec.pdf


----------

